# B tank kit



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

I really like my new B tank set up. It's clean, pro looking and the new tips are loud and swirl nicely. Only thing I dont like is that the tip doesnt have an ignitor built into it, one is however available. sorry about the sideways iphone photo


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

That is a pretty outfit. You know what people are going to say "You must charge too much to afford such nice stuff." :yes:

I need to get one of those, guess I better add it to my ever growing list.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I own one of them kits, best investment ever. Makes caring the tank and basic tools in a breeze.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice set up it would look better on a M/C tank, those B's are just to heavy.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Snazzy. You do a lot of brazing? That looks like $100 worth of Silfos. 






Paul


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

Indie said:


> That is a pretty outfit. You know what people are going to say "You must charge too much to afford such nice stuff." :yes:
> 
> I need to get one of those, guess I better add it to my ever growing list.


Having equipment the weekend warrior does not enables justification of a higher bill. Plus it has a place for brazing rods!



rocksteady said:


> Snazzy. You do a lot of brazing? That looks like $100 worth of Silfos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont do a huge amount of brazing, but enough to to justify the purchase. Truth is, I saw it and had to have it. Kind of like a girl and her purse. 
I ran out of rods before, never again, same with solder, always have more than I need.


----------

